# Renting house in Sydney - are there any furnished ones?



## littlel (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi there,

We're off to Sydney in June initially for 12 months (maybe longer, depending how we get on). We don't initially want to ship out all our furniture so would either like to rent a furnished house or buy cheap furniture etc to tie us over. 

As we have 3 small children we really need to rent a house with a garden. Does anyone know if furnished houses to rent are available as I'm struggling to find any on the web. If not, are there any cheap places to buy furniture. If the rented house is unfurnished what's generally included? Washing machine, fridge, curtains etc?

Any help / advice greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Lynne


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Lynne,

I've never known a rental to be furnished. It'll have a washing machine, maybe a dishwasher, curtains - but that's about it.

Cheapie places are IKEA, Sydneys, Fantastic Furniture.

Dolly


----------



## littlel (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info Dolly. At least I know it should have those! Cost us so much to ship furniture across feel we may as well buy over there.

Lynne




Dolly said:


> Hi Lynne,
> 
> I've never known a rental to be furnished. It'll have a washing machine, maybe a dishwasher, curtains - but that's about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
We moved to Sydney just over a year ago and didn't bring any furniture. I've also never seen furnished long term rental properties, some of the shorter term places are furnished but they're more like holiday rentals so very expensive.
Our rental property didn't have a washing machine but did come with a dishwasher and oven.
We rent our white goods (fridge and washing machine) because we don't know how long we're going to be here and don't want to buy stuff to fit a property that isn't ours.
We've bought most furniture from Ikea, another option would be to rent furniture. Renting furniture and baby equipment is far more common in Aus than it is in the UK.
Good luck with the planning!
P.S. I write a blog helping mums moving to Australia, I've written about furniture rental on my site [advertising removed by moderator - link can be added to your signature]


----------



## auratravel (Jul 2, 2013)

If you are looking for furnished properties inSydney or around Australia you can have a look at aura.travel which offers short term rentals - houses or furnished apartments.


----------

